# Eίδα / Άκουσα



## Lexoplast (Apr 15, 2008)

Άκουσα τον εξής διάλογο μεταξύ Κατερίνας Ζαρίφη και Ελένης στον Alpha:
K: Εσύ είσαι ο βατήρας της εκπομπής! The vater!
E: Αλήθεια the vater είναι στ' αγγλικά;

Είδα το Γρηγόρη στο Mega να παίρνει τηλέφωνο στην τύχη κάπου στην Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού και να προσπαθεί να συνεννοηθεί λέγοντας "Χελόου, Έλεφαντ μπητς; Μπητς έλεφαντ δέαρ;"

Άκουσα διαφήμιση να με πληροφορεί: "Εμείς στην Τάδε Μπανκ σας καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί κι εμείς άνθρωποι είμαστε!" (Στις άλλες τράπεζες είναι ειδικά εκπαιδευμένοι πιγκουίνοι, μη σας ξεγελούν τα ρούχα.)

Είδα τρέιλερ κοινωνικής εκπομπής όπου η καλεσμένη εξομολογείται: "η μητέρα μου είναι η αιτία που ζω". (Πρωτοφανές.)

Άκουσα διαφήμιση για το φετινό rockwave, όπου θα έρθει, λέει, "η Σιούξι". (Σούζι λέγεται, καρατσεκαρισμένο.) Κι επειδής ναούμε θα 'ρθει κι ο Manu Chao, πετάμε κι ένα "με *γκ*ούστας ροκγουέηβ".

Είδα την νέα αμερικανική καμπάνια της Adidas και αναρωτήθηκα αν οι Αμερικανοί βρίσκουν αστεία και τα πιο χαζοτερότερα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2008)

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι σκύλοι που είναι εκπαιδευμένοι να εντοπίζουν τις τρούφες (τα μανιτάρια truffles — τις άλλες τρούφες τις εντοπίζω κι εγώ, σιγά το πράμα). Εσύ είσαι εκπαιδευμένος να εντοπίζεις μαργαριτάρια; Ή είναι μαγνητικό το φαινόμενο;


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 15, 2008)

Πολύ θα με βόλευε να οφείλεται σε δικό μου ταλέντο, αλλά νομίζω ότι απλώς τα μαργαριτάρια αυξάνονται με γεωμετρική πρόοδο.


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 30, 2008)

Μάλλον το "Άκουσα" που έχει στον τίτλο ο Lexoplast αφορά άλλα πράγματα, αλλά εμένα μια χαρά με βολεύει για να σας ενημερώσω ότι ανακάλυψα ακόμα έναν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα διαδικτυακό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό!


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.irida-s.gr/index.php?PageLang=greek

Κάντε κλικ στην αγγλική σημαία.


----------

